# Coast Guard Modeling



## oceano75 (Oct 28, 2009)

Attached is the new link to my updated and expanded (lots of people have been sending me subjects I overlooked the first time) database for anyone interested in building models of Coast Guard subjects, I have lots of subjects still to add (especially early lighthouse tenders and inland buoy tenders). Please stop by and enjoy.

Thanks

Frank

coastguardmodeling.com


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice site, thanks Frank.

Bill


----------



## taipan (Aug 1, 2010)

very nice site, lots of information that i will be putting to use
semper paratus
MKC Allen (ret)


----------

